# Dog Flower Arrangements!



## the_shrewsberrys (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont know how to attach pics on here yet but I added 2 pics to my album its under **The Shrewsberry Family** These are Maltese Flower Arrangements. They are 2 cute!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes, I too thought they were wonderful...I actually put the in the Roo area for chloe...I actually had 3 pictures but only posted the two I thought were appropriate for them.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's your photos. These were posted on SM last year but they're so gorgeous that they are worth posting again.
[attachment=18928:attachment]
[attachment=18929:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

SO CUTE I'd cry when the flowers died . I get flowers sent to me every Friday , it always makes me feel special . Sarah


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've seen these before. Someone had sent them to me in my email because they knew I had 2 maltese.

They are very cute...and very creative.


----------

